# Empty kit boxes.



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all. Probably a stupid question but here goes. What do you do with all the empty built kit boxes. I've just got back into modelling and space is an issue.(well it is to the missus). You obviously save all the spare kit pieces but do you just throw the instructions and boxes away.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2018)

Like you said, I have three empty boxes for spares and one for sprue bits used to stretch. If this site, Main instructions site doesn't have the instructions, I scan them and send them there. I've used the site a few times and directed others there as well. Other than that, I throw everything else away

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)

A couple of them I use for keeping remnants of decal sheets , instructions not used plastic parts , pieces of sprues , etc.. If the cardboard is of a proper quality I save the top and bottom pieces of boxes for using with paper models. The entire rest of them is just binned.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks both of you.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)

You are welcoem. Additionally I change these boxes every few years to keep them in a good condition.


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks mate. I've just had a good clear out and now I have room for more kits. Genius.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 10, 2018)

Pretty much the same here, I do save some spare parts that might be useful on other kits, extra decals I always save but in plastic sandwich bags, sprue I never save it gets tossed. Boxes generally get tossed as well as instructions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2018)

I now regret throwing away many of my boxes from 30 or 40 years ago. I have an original Monogram 1/48 Spitfire Mk IX box top that I thought was so pretty I hung it on the wall in one house I owned; it matched the decor. 

If the artwork is good, cut the box top at the corners, flatten it, and and file it someplace safe, flat.


----------



## at6 (Apr 10, 2018)

I keep the instructions, left over decals and some sprue. The boxes are generally tossed out.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2018)

What the hell is an empty kit box????

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe I haven't built enough kits yet? I save all of the boxes for the artwork and the bits and pieces left over (one never knows?). I've not had any 'real' complaints yet from the best half, but it probably wont be long since the boxed are stored under all of the empty spaces in my office/build area. She can still roll up to her computer and not have to kick anything out of the way yet. So, I guess I have some time and room?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2018)

Same as most here - spare parts and unused decals I keep, along with decent lengths of sprue for stretching. The boxes are a good source of card for making 'concrete' dispersals or taxi tracks for dioramas, but most of them are thrown out.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2018)

MIflyer said:


> I now regret throwing away many of my boxes from 30 or 40 years ago. I have an original Monogram 1/48 Spitfire Mk IX box top that I thought was so pretty I hung it on the wall in one house I owned; it matched the decor.
> 
> If the artwork is good, cut the box top at the corners, flatten it, and and file it someplace safe, flat.



This one?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2018)

1:48 Accurate Miniatures/Monogram F-6A Mustang-Spitfire MK IX | eBay


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2018)

An even older Monogram Spitfire here.... 

SPITFIRE MADE BY MONOGRAM MATTEL PLASTIC KIT (1:48) MK IX | eBay


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh, no! That ONE is WAY too new. THIS one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 11, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> What the hell is an empty kit box????


Vick, you have to actually build a model to find out.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 11, 2018)

Here's another vintage beauty that would look good hanging on a wall.



beauty that would

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 12, 2018)

Back to the original question! I have a few boxes for left over parts, todays kits have weapons to arm a wing much less one aircraft, I have a roll around file folder to keep decals in, (the long folders) each for a type of aircraft i.e. F-15, F-4, A6, ect... and I keep 3" loose leaf binders for instructions. It works when used correctly, BUT.....


----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2018)

Donivanp said:


> Back to the original question! I have a few boxes for left over parts, todays kits have weapons to arm a wing much less one aircraft, I have a roll around file folder to keep decals in, (the long folders) each for a type of aircraft i.e. F-15, F-4, A6, ect... and I keep 3" loose leaf binders for instructions. It works when used correctly, BUT.....
> 
> View attachment 489440
> View attachment 489441
> ...


And to think that I thought my "Man Cave" was a mess. What you have there is absolute nightmare.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 12, 2018)

Whoa! Impressive. Most of mine are inventoried in an Excel spreadsheet and stored in plastic tubs.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2018)

My kits, decals and after-market accessories are inventoried at Scalemates, scale modeling database | stash manager I also store my decals in three large Tupperware® tubs with a few desiccants thrown in

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 12, 2018)

I scan my old instruction sheets and send them to the boxartden.com to post on their site.

It has been distressing to find that even when stored in their original boxes that are then stored in a plastic bin with a lid that is still not good enough to completely protect the contents, especially decals.


----------



## clefmmann65 (May 3, 2018)

Ron Pearcy said:


> Hi all. Probably a stupid question but here goes. What do you do with all the empty built kit boxes. I've just got back into modelling and space is an issue.(well it is to the missus). You obviously save all the spare kit pieces but do you just throw the instructions and boxes away.
> Thanks in advance.


I save all extra stuff , and cut the tops of boxes and save them.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2018)

clefmmann65 said:


> I save all extra stuff , and cut the tops of boxes and save them.


Same here

I had a small leak over my stash a few years ago that destroyed the decals in a few kits, so since then I save all my after market and extra decals in ziplock bags and the first thing I do when I open up a new kit to look at it is to put the decals into a ziplock and return it to the lit box


----------



## MIflyer (May 3, 2018)

"...put the decals into a ziplock and return it to the lit (kit?) box"

Good idea. I was disappointed to find that the decals for a F-82E had some discoloration, despite being in the kit box which was in turn in a plastic tub with a snap on cover. I guess some moisture got to it, even thought it was stored in that plastic tub in an airplane hangar. Same thing may have happened to some 1/32 F3F decals kept in the kit box; will have to see if they work Okay when i use them in the near future.

I am wondering if keeping the box sealed in its plastic wrap will help with that. Opening the box before you build the kit is a good way to loose parts. But on the other hand, over 20 years ago I bought a Fujimi 1/48 BF-110C and when I looked in the box found that had included two of one sprue and none of another, making it impossible to build the kit.


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2018)

Same boat as Glenn and Clefmmann.
I save everything (including others' model throwouts) for repairs, scratchbuilding, conversion, or if someone else needs them.

Kit parts are stored in plastic storage boxes, divided by subject (cockpits, engines, cowls and intakes, etc), loose decals in ziplock bags according to nation, stored in metal biscuit tins (as are aftermarket sheets). Complete kit sheets bought off the net in photo albums (sticky page type).
Instructions are stored together in a folder, and box tops cut off like Glenn, aim being to collage them on a wall someday (...) though if more than one of the same kit made, only one is kept.


----------



## JKim (May 3, 2018)

I keep my empty kit boxes, stack them up against a wall and call it my "stash".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

